# Chimney Cleaning costs.



## cleverclogs7 (1 Dec 2008)

Could anyone give me the cost for a chimney sweep in the shankill bray area .cost and how much mess is involved oh and a contact number please.


----------



## locksmith (1 Dec 2008)

just had ours cleaned, 130 yo yos. He put up dust sheets etc, cleaned up afterhimself so we were happy. )smell of soot for two days not very nice!)


----------



## cleverclogs7 (1 Dec 2008)

130  thats a bit steep. dont fancy the soot.i have 2 asmatic kid.


----------



## allthedoyles (1 Dec 2008)

i pay 50 euro south east


----------



## deli (2 Dec 2008)

I've just paid €30 in the north east, no mess !!


----------



## Pedro1 (2 Dec 2008)

130 + the smell of soot does not sound like good value. Bought the brushes myself and did the job in 30 minutes using (reasonably) heavy plactic bag, duck taped around the fireplace and onto the hearth. Put the brush with the first rod up the chimmney first before taping the plastic, and make a small hole in the plastic for the rods to go through. No mess at all as all the soot falls into the hearth and the plastic stops it coming into the room. Rods and brush cost about €40 in Woodies. Not a hard job and no smell of soot.
I was surprised how easy and clean it was to do .. I was expecting a dirtier and more difficult job.


----------



## thinkofaname (3 Dec 2008)

Paid €60 recently.  No smell of soot.  Guy based in Mount Merrion.  His name is Lawless.


----------



## MacTheKnife1 (3 Dec 2008)

Pedro1 said:


> Bought the brushes myself and did the job in 30 minutes



Good for you.

One point worth mentioning is that as you brush turn the rods clockwise a little so that the head does not unscrew itself. Same applies to the claning of darins using hte same sort of rods. Nothing worse than the head coming off stuck halfway up the chimney, or worse still the drain cleaner stuck in a drain (happened to me)....


----------



## dewdrop (3 Dec 2008)

To avoid the head coming off remember the old saying...Loosely leftie Rightie tightie. Nearly did it once.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Dec 2008)

My uncle charges €40 in Clare - but my dad does it for free!

€130 is VERY expensive.


----------



## zag (3 Dec 2008)

Righty tighty, leftie loosey is one of the single most usefull things that people should remember.

It covers a multitude of things, but is most often usefull when trying to free up a siezed screw or nut.  Turn it to the left if you want to loosen it.

I now know to remember it when cleaning drains or chimneys too.

z


----------



## locksmith (3 Dec 2008)

Sorry should have said 2 chimneys, after tenant moved out.  Also put in a cowl.


----------



## karibou57 (4 Dec 2008)

Any contact number for someone who could swee a chimney in Cobh, Co. Cork ?
Many thanks


----------



## PADDYBOY99 (5 Dec 2008)

karibou57 said:


> Any contact number for someone who could swee a chimney in Cobh, Co. Cork ?
> Many thanks


 Why don't you buy the brushes. You'll het thewm in B&Q or woodies.


----------



## Finlandia (12 Jan 2009)

Just wondered do you need to get your chimney sweeped ig you have a gas fire or is it only for a real fire


----------



## colin79ie (13 Jan 2009)

> Paid €60 recently. His name is Lawless.


 
Brilliant


----------



## Sandals (13 Jan 2009)

€65 for 2 chimmeys. In the West of Ireland


----------



## cill dara34 (13 Jan 2009)

guy in kildare cleaned my chimney washed the outside of all  my windows 80euro had a lot of windows aswell


----------



## j26 (13 Jan 2009)

€70 for 2 chimneys - in the South East.


----------



## Swallows (14 Jan 2009)

I get charged €80 for cleaning one chimney and he does it twice a year. He has to go on the roof though and pushes the soot down with the brushes. Anyone who has to climb on the roof will charge a bit more I think. ( west Ireland )


----------



## cleverclogs7 (14 Jan 2009)

got it done .a guy in naas.used a vaccun type thingy.no mess.a little smell but didnt last long.50e


----------



## JD77 (14 Jan 2009)

Hi There,

Can anyone recommend a chimney sweep in the cork city area?

Thanks,

JD


----------



## gallogly (8 Oct 2009)

can anyone recommend a chimney sweep in Stepaside area? thanks Gallogly


----------

